# Normais Climatológicas



## algarvio1980 (5 Jul 2013 às 23:25)

Não sei se é do conhecimento dos membros aqui do fórum, mas quem não sabe fica a saber agora, todos os concelhos de Portugal (incluindo Madeira e Açores) têem normal climatológica em termos de temperatura, de precipitação é que não existe.

Quem tiver interessado, é só pedir por MP e darem o vosso e-mail, mas peçam com calma que é para não perder-me.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jun 2014 às 12:32)

Normais climatológicas 1971/2000 de Estremoz e Serpa:

*Estremoz*







*Serpa*


----------



## alentejano (26 Jun 2014 às 13:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Normais climatológicas 1971/2000 de Estremoz e Serpa:
> 
> *Estremoz*
> 
> ...



Obrigado!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jun 2014 às 15:38)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Normais climatológicas 1971/2000 de Estremoz



Relativamente aos meus dados (não oficiais), as diferenças de temperatura são relativamente pequenas e praticamente coincidentes em alguns casos. 

Não referes a fonte dos dados…


----------



## Aurélio (26 Jun 2014 às 15:42)

Pois parece que a média das máximas não passa dos 28,8 ºC em Estremoz, e por isso para terem uma média de 28,8ºC tanto podem ter 38ºC como podem ter 20ºC.
Será que já chega ??

EDIT: Nos casos de Julho e Agosto isso já não acontece, o tempo é muito mais homogéneo, para melhor se perceber o que estou querendo dizer, comparem os extremos de temperatura com a média das máximas em cada mês do ano !


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jun 2014 às 15:49)

Aurélio disse:


> Pois parece que a média das máximas não passa dos 28,8 ºC em Estremoz, e por isso para terem uma média de 28,8ºC tanto podem ter 38ºC como podem ter 20ºC.
> Será que já chega ??



Desculpe, *Aurélio*, mas está a induzir erros de cálculo. Está enganado porque simplesmente quando a temperatura máxima é de 38 ºC, então a média fica acima dos 28,8 ºC; o mesmo acontece quando a temperatura máxima é de 20 ºC, então a temperatura média fica abaixo dos 28,8 ºC.

Por favor, apresente os seus argumentos utilizando dados correctos e linguagem educada.


----------



## Aurélio (26 Jun 2014 às 16:09)

Gerofil disse:


> Desculpe, *Aurélio*, mas está a induzir erros de cálculo. Está enganado porque simplesmente quando a temperatura máxima é de 38 ºC, então a média fica acima dos 28,8 ºC; o mesmo acontece quando a temperatura máxima é de 20 ºC, então a temperatura média fica abaixo dos 28,8 ºC.
> 
> Por favor, apresente os seus argumentos utilizando dados correctos e linguagem educada.



Sim houve um erro nos cálculos. Se tivermos uma temperatura máxima na ordem dos 36,8ºC (+8ºC), então também será normal termos uma temperatura de 20,8ºC (-8ºC), que daria a mesma média de 28,8ºC. Usando décimas já ficam correctos.
Com erro ou sem erro, o objectivo é simplesmente mostrar a variabilidade climática do mês de Junho, e observando os extremos registados e comparando com a média percebe-se claramente que este mês é de grande variabilidade climática ao contrário de Julho e Agosto ! 
É isso que as pessoas têm insistido em mostrar a voçês !

Obviamente se temos uma média mensal de 28,8ºC e falo de temperaturas de 38ºC ou 20ºC estou falando em registos diários, como deveria ser evidente para não me estar a repetir ...

Por exemplo um mês de 30 dias, posso ter 15 dias com 20,8ºC e outros 15 dias com 36,8ºC, tão simples quanto isso que no final do mês a média das máximas seria de 28,8ºC !


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jun 2014 às 20:03)

Gerofil disse:


> Relativamente aos meus dados (não oficiais), as diferenças de temperatura são relativamente pequenas e praticamente coincidentes em alguns casos.
> 
> Não referes a fonte dos dados…



A fonte é UALG/IPMA/ISEL, para ser mais explícito possível, estas normais são usadas nos certificados energéticos para as casas e para a instalação dos painéis solares daí os valores referentes à radiação solar e são referentes à normal climatológica 1971-2000 e estão inseridas numa base de dados dum programa que o ISEL criou e tive acesso a esse programa através da UALG.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jun 2014 às 21:24)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não sei se é do conhecimento dos membros aqui do fórum, mas quem não sabe fica a saber agora, todos os concelhos de Portugal (incluindo Madeira e Açores) têem normal climatológica em termos de temperatura, de precipitação é que não existe.
> 
> Quem tiver interessado, é só pedir por MP e darem o vosso e-mail, mas peçam com calma que é para não perder-me.



Boas Algarvio1980,

Só agora é que vi o teu post, arranjas-me para Mafra e Cascais, se faz favor?


----------



## Chingula (27 Jun 2014 às 14:30)

Gerofil disse:


> Aproveito o tópico para apresentar dados que permitam caracterizar melhor o cllima de Estremoz (dados que começam a ganhar consistência, uma vez que abrangem já um período de tempo superior a sete anos).
> Para já alguns dados sobre temperaturas... a precipitação fica para mais tarde
> 
> 
> ...



Posso considerar o trabalho meritório, não concordo é que se fale em caracterização do Clima de Estremoz...a OMM considera como período mínimo (para a caracterização do clima de uma região) um período de 30 anos. É por estas e por outras que todos os anos se fala em alterações do clima....temos de ter referenciais passíveis de comparação e perceber que o clima não se compadece com a escala temporal das nossas vidas.


----------



## Cadito (4 Jul 2014 às 10:38)

Deixo aqui um resumo das temperaturas mínima, máxima e média, com base nos resumos diários da observação de superfície do IPMA, relativos ao mês de *Junho de 2014*, em três estações do norte de Portugal: Montalegre (1005m); Lamas de Mouro - P. Ribeiro (880m); Carrazêda de Ansiães (715m). São três estações do IPMA que, na falta de dados, gostaria de caracterizar e ficar a conhecer melhor. Espero que esteja tudo do vosso agrado  






Notas:
1. Os dados da estação de Lamas de Mouro referentes aos dias 7 e 8 são muito duvidosos... (infelizmente não os confirmei na informação horária alfanumérica disponibilizada pelo IPMA). Contribuiram, por defeito e excesso, para a média mensal.
2. A vermelho, os dados não disponibilizados pelo IPMA no mapa dos resumos diários. Estes foram recolhidos na informação horária alfanumérica disponibilizada pelo IPMA.
3. Interessantíssimas as temperaturas mínimas do dia 10: Lamas de Mouro (0,9ºC) e Montalegre (1,4ºC); Carrazêda de Ansiães terminou o mês com 2,2ºC. Lamas de Mouro com 2,1ºC no dia 30 é uma grande surpresa para mim 

Bem, em breve colocarei a tabela referente a Julho 

Cumprimentos.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2014 às 19:07)

Cadito disse:


> Deixo aqui um resumo das temperaturas mínima, máxima e média, com base nos resumos diários da observação de superfície do IPMA, relativos ao mês de *Junho de 2014*, em três estações do norte de Portugal: Montalegre (1005m); Lamas de Mouro - P. Ribeiro (880m); Carrazêda de Ansiães (715m). São três estações do IPMA que, na falta de dados, gostaria de caracterizar e ficar a conhecer melhor. Espero que esteja tudo do vosso agrado



Bom trabalho Cadito.
Já algum tempo que sigo com particular interesse os dados de Carrazeda.
Essas três estações têm uma coisa em comum, estão instaladas em locais onde ocorrem inversões.


----------



## Cadito (1 Ago 2014 às 13:10)

Resumo das temperaturas, com base nos resumos diários da observação de superfície do IPMA, relativos ao mês de *Julho de 2014*.

Os números a vermelho são os dados não disponibilizados pelo IPMA no mapa dos resumos diários. Estes foram recolhidos na informação horária alfanumérica disponibilizada pelo IPMA.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Ago 2014 às 16:18)

Cadito disse:


> Resumo das temperaturas, com base nos resumos diários da observação de superfície do IPMA, relativos ao mês de *Julho de 2014*.



Estou para ver os dados nos meses mais frios,carrazeda vai liderar com boa vantagem,isto falando  nas t.minimas.


----------



## Cadito (1 Set 2014 às 14:34)

Resumo das temperaturas, com base nos resumos diários da observação de superfície do IPMA, relativos ao mês de *Agosto de 2014.*

Os números a vermelho são os dados não disponibilizados pelo IPMA no mapa dos resumos diários. Estes foram recolhidos na informação horária alfanumérica disponibilizada pelo IPMA.

Cumprimentos.








> Estou para ver os dados nos meses mais frios,carrazeda vai liderar com boa vantagem,isto falando nas t.minimas.



Para já tem levado uma grande banhada da estação de Lamas de Mouro


----------



## Dan (1 Set 2014 às 16:43)

Cadito disse:


> Para já tem levado uma grande banhada da estação de Lamas de Mouro



E é possível que assim continue ao longo do resto do ano.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Set 2014 às 16:44)

Cadito disse:


> Para já tem levado uma grande banhada da estação de Lamas de Mouro



Verdade, mas também as máximas não são muito altas.
Acredito que lá para Novembro/Dezembro o cenário mude, convém que esteja sempre vento nulo, vento a 4 km/h, por exemplo, já é o suficiente para atenuar a intensidade da inversão, enfim é o que dá ser um local demasiado abrigado.


----------



## Cadito (2 Out 2014 às 10:57)

Resumo do mês de Setembro de 2014 nas estações do IPMA de Montalegre, Lamas de Mouro - P. Ribeiro e Carrazêda de Ansiães que venho a acompanhar há quatro meses.

A vermelho os dados não publicados pelo IPMA no resumo diário (cada vez são mais!) e, portanto, retirados dos gráficos de variação horária. Isto quer dizer que as temperatutas mínimas desses dias seriam mais frias e as máximas mais quentes. Bem, é o que temos... E para completar o ramalhete a estação de Lamas de Mouro - P. Ribeiro teve off durante quase seis dias!






Temperatura mínima do mês: Lamas de Mouro - P. Ribeiro *+4,9 ºC*

Temperatura máxima do mês: Carrazêda de Ansiães *+35,3 ºC*


----------



## Cadito (2 Out 2014 às 11:05)

Resumo anual (parcial) das estações do IPMA de *Montalegre*, *Lamas de Mouro - P. Ribeiro* e *Carrazêda de Ansiães*.






Cumprimentos


----------



## Cadito (4 Nov 2014 às 10:52)

Resumo do mês de Outubro de 2014 nas estações do IPMA de Montalegre, Lamas de Mouro - P. Ribeiro e Carrazêda de Ansiães.

A vermelho os dados não publicados pelo IPMA no resumo diário e, portanto, retirados dos gráficos de variação horária.






Cumprimentos


----------



## Cadito (4 Nov 2014 às 10:55)

Resumo anual (parcial) das estações do IPMA de *Montalegre*, *Lamas de Mouro - P. Ribeiro* e *Carrazêda de Ansiães*.






Cumprimentos


----------



## Cadito (2 Dez 2014 às 10:26)

Resumo do mês de Novembro nas estações do *IPMA* de Montalegre, Lamas de Mouro - P. Ribeiro e Carrazêda de Ansiães.






Cumprimentos


----------



## Cadito (2 Dez 2014 às 10:28)

Resumo anual (parcial) das estações do IPMA de *Montalegre*, *Lamas de Mouro - P. Ribeiro* e *Carrazêda de Ansiães*.






Cumprimentos


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2014 às 10:33)

Excelente trabalho Cadito!
É uma pena as falhas de algumas estações pois podem desvirtuar um pouco as coisas.
As minimas negativas estão próximas, a intensidade do vento terá aquela influência de sempre, vamos ver como corre.


----------



## Cadito (2 Dez 2014 às 10:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Excelente trabalho Cadito!
> É uma pena as falhas de algumas estações pois podem desvirtuar um pouco as coisas.
> As minimas negativas estão próximas, a intensidade do vento terá aquela influência de sempre, vamos ver como corre.



Obrigado, jonas_87!

Quanto às falhas já nem sei o que dizer. Aliás, o resumo diário de ontem já começou mal...
Ainda assim dará para termos uma ideia das médias destes locais. 
Montalegre com uma média mensal de *+6,58* no mês de novembro é de meter respeito* *


----------



## Aurélio (4 Dez 2014 às 20:03)

Boas,

Muito se tem discutido em relação ás normais climatológicas e comparado se temos tido tendência para mais ou menos chuva. Pois bem tenho um ficheiro que formatei de uma entidade e extrai os valores da normal climatológica de 58 a 88 para a estação de Faro (Aeroporto).

*Os valores obtidos foram os seguintes: *(l / m^2)

- Janeiro: 73,59 
- Fevereiro: 72,53
- Março: 45,1
- Abril: 23,25
- Maio: 19,6
- Junho: 10,9
- Julho: 1,44
- Agosto: 3,88
- Setembro: 11,9
- Outubro: 58,56
- Novembro: 86,18
- Dezembro: 87,89

*Total anual:* 494,23 mm

Análise dos dados sugere que os meses desde Novembro até Fevereiro eram bastante equivalentes em termos de chuva e que os meses da Primavera e principio de Outono eram mais secos do que actualmente. Actualmente a Primavera é mais chuvosa do que antigamente e os meses de Janeiro e Fevereiro sobretudo tem vindo a perder imensa precipitação. É notorio a meu ver que actualmente os anos de 89/90 e 95/96 é que estão para que as contas não sejam mais desequilibradas e que mostram como esses dois anos foram realmente extraordinários por cá !


----------



## Cadito (2 Jan 2015 às 08:48)

Resumo do mês de Dezembro nas estações do *IPMA* de Montalegre, Lamas de Mouro - P. Ribeiro e Carrazêda de Ansiães.






Cumprimentos


----------



## Cadito (2 Jan 2015 às 08:51)

Resumo anual (parcial) das estações do IPMA de *Montalegre*, *Lamas de Mouro - P. Ribeiro* e *Carrazêda de Ansiães*.






Cumprimentos


----------



## Aurélio (5 Jan 2015 às 12:39)

Boas, 

Em estilo de brincadeira resolvi comparar as normais de 71-00 com 81-2010 para a região de Lisboa, nomeadamente Lisboa (Geofisico) e reparei o que eu descobri:
Isso mesmo, a precipitação no Outono tem vindo a aumentar enquanto que no Inverno tem havido a haver uma ligeira quebra, reparem bem a subida abismal nos meses de Outubro e Novembro.
Se agora olharem para já esta década vão constatar exactamente a mesma tendência, a diminuir sobretudo em Janeiro e Fevereiro e a aumentar em Outubro e Novembro !

# Lisboa 71-00
Jan: 96,8
Fev: 90,2
Mar: 51,2
Abr: 64,7
Mai: 55,6
Set: 28,5
Out: 79,8
Nov: 107,1
Dez: 121,8

# Lisboa 81-00
Jan: 99,9 (+3.1)
Fev: 84,9 (-5,3)
Mar: 53,2 (+2,1)
Abr: 68,1 (+3,4)
Mai: 53,6 (-2,0)
Set: 32,9 (+4,4)
Out: 100,8 (+21,0)
Nov: 127,6 (+20,5)
Dez: 126,7 (+4,9)


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jan 2015 às 13:18)

Aurélio disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Em estilo de brincadeira resolvi comparar as normais de 71-00 com 81-2010 para a região de Lisboa, nomeadamente Lisboa (Geofisico) e reparei o que eu descobri:
> Isso mesmo, a precipitação no Outono tem vindo a aumentar enquanto que no Inverno tem havido a haver uma ligeira quebra, reparem bem a subida abismal nos meses de Outubro e Novembro.
> ...


----------



## Aurélio (5 Jan 2015 às 15:37)

Tenho andado a trabalhar para tentar verificar qual a média aqui de Faro (Aeroporto) nos ultimos 14 anos, mas isto não tem estado fácil, porque os dados desse do site fornecido pelo StormRic e os dados do IPMA nunca batem certo, sendo mais visiveis quanto mais chuva houver nesse mês. Normalmente por aquilo que tenho constatado através do IPMA existe sempre mais precipitação na ordem dos 20 a 30 mm em meses de muita chuva !
Vou tentar apresentar a tabela com os dados mais logo á noite, mas aviso já que isto é uma miséria por aqui .... com o mês mais chuvoso a ser Novembro com valores na ordem dos 85 mm.

Neste momento sem fazer a verificação total dos dados tenho a seguinte média:
Novembro - 84,59 mm
Dezembro - 72,54 mm
Outubro - 62,50 mm
Março - 50,81 mm
...
Janeiro - 43,09 mm
Fevereiro - 46,74 mm

E nos ultimos 4 anos Dezembro nem chega a ter uma média de 20 mm por aqui ...


----------



## Cadito (3 Fev 2015 às 09:58)

Resumo do mês de Janeiro de 2015 nas estações do *IPMA* de Montalegre, Lamas de Mouro - P. Ribeiro e Carrazêda de Ansiães.







Cumprimentos


----------



## Cadito (3 Fev 2015 às 10:00)

Resumo anual (parcial) das estações do IPMA de *Montalegre*, *Lamas de Mouro - P. Ribeiro* e *Carrazêda de Ansiães*.






Cumprimentos


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Fev 2015 às 14:00)

Como tinho dito há uns meses atras, aí está Carrazeda.


----------



## Cadito (3 Mar 2015 às 10:01)

Resumo do mês de Fevereiro de 2015 nas estações do *IPMA* de Montalegre, Lamas de Mouro - P. Ribeiro e Carrazêda de Ansiães.






A estação IPMA de Lamas de Mouro - P. Ribeiro não conta para a estatística do mês por razões óbvias...

Cumprimentos


----------



## Cadito (3 Mar 2015 às 10:05)

Resumo anual (parcial) das estações do IPMA de *Montalegre*, *Lamas de Mouro - P. Ribeiro* e *Carrazêda de Ansiães*.






Cumprimentos


----------



## Cadito (3 Mar 2015 às 10:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> Como tinho dito há uns meses atras, aí está Carrazeda.



"Prognósticos só no fim do jogo" 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Cadito (3 Abr 2015 às 19:40)

Resumo do mês de Março de 2015 nas estações do *IPMA* de Montalegre, Lamas de Mouro - P. Ribeiro e Carrazêda de Ansiães.






Cumprimentos


----------



## Cadito (3 Abr 2015 às 19:42)

Resumo anual (parcial) das estações do IPMA de *Montalegre*, *Lamas de Mouro - P. Ribeiro* e *Carrazêda de Ansiães*.






Cumprimentos


----------



## Cadito (17 Jun 2015 às 12:34)

*Resumo* *anual (final)* das estações do IPMA de *Montalegre*, *Lamas de Mouro - P. Ribeiro* e *Carrazêda de Ansiães*. Fim do projecto! 






Pena aquele buraco na estação de Lamas de Mouro - P. Ribeiro no mês de Fevereiro de 2015. 
Os dados finais são, de facto, interessantes...
Julgo que ficamos a conhecer um pouco melhor estas três estações do Norte do país, e que têm em comum o facto de estarem localizadas em zonas de inversão térmica.

Cumprimentos


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2015 às 18:27)

Temperaturas máximas absolutas para as estações do continente que figuram na publicação Normais Climatológicas do Continente correspondentes a 1931-1960, Fasc.XIII d'O Clima de Portugal, 2ªedição 1970, Serviço Meterológico Nacional e nas páginas do IPMA referentes às Normais Climatológicas 1971-2000 e 1981-2010.






Fica apenas sem dados, por enquanto, o período de 1961-1970. Conto brevemente ter acesso às Normais 1941-70 e 1921-50.

Se encontrarem algum lapso digam por favor.

Com este apanhado tiram-se as dúvidas quanto ao carácter excepcional ou não do _Verão de S.Martinho_ a decorrer.
Na minha opinião, apesar de nos surpreender, não tem carácter invulgar.

Edição: contando apenas as estações que figuram nas três Normais, 31-60 arrecada 4 máximos; 71-00 outros 4; e 81-10 outros 4.  bem distribuído!


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Nov 2015 às 19:11)

StormRic disse:


> Temperaturas máximas absolutas para as estações do continente que figuram na publicação Normais Climatológicas do Continente correspondentes a 1931-1960, Fasc.XIII d'O Clima de Portugal, 2ªedição 1970, Serviço Meterológico Nacional e nas páginas do IPMA referentes às Normais Climatológicas 1971-2000 e 1981-2010.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado! Não sabia os dados antes de 70. Tinha a sensação que antes desse período já se tinham registadas temperaturas maiores e isto confirma! Mas temperaturas acima de 25ºC, tal como nestes dias, são mais invulgares, não é nenhum recorde, mas a probabilidade deve ser abaixo de 10% num período de 100 anos.


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2015 às 19:57)

Expandi o quadro anterior com os valores disponíveis nos Boletins Climatológicos na página do IPMA:


Spoiler: Quadro preliminar (já actualizado em mensagem posterior)











E estão abertos os espaços para este mês de Novembro, até à data, nas estações automáticas IPMA em funcionamento, vou tentar extraí-los dos resumos diários (quando existem ) ou pelo menos das séries horárias.

Como se vê, os quatro últimos anos estiveram longe dos extremos de Novembro constantes das Normais disponíveis. Penso que daí vem em parte a sensação de este ano termos uma situação bastante anómala.


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Nov 2015 às 21:01)

StormRic disse:


> Expandi o quadro anterior com os valores disponíveis nos Boletins Climatológicos na página do IPMA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@StormRic  em Portalegre, o valor de 2014 é de 26,2ºC, superior aos 25,7ºC do máximo para novembro


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2015 às 21:16)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @StormRic  em Portalegre, o valor de 2014 é de 26,2ºC, superior aos 25,7ºC do máximo para novembro



 Exacto! O cálculo dos máximos ainda não tinha incluído os últimos anos. Já completei o quadro com os valores que foi possível apurar dos últimos dias. Também separei estações que estavam com o mesmo nome mas na verdade têm localizações diferentes. As máximas mais altas deste mês terão ocorrido em grande parte no dia 7, mas não consegui apanhar o resumo diário. Mesmo assim fui investigar as séries horárias uma a uma e os valores que estão no quadro são os maiores que encontrei, entrando ainda, claro, com as máximas dos outros dias e os valores horários de hoje. À medida que se conhecerem novas máximas que ultrapassem os valores máximos de 2015 tabelados, estes serão actualizados.






Nesta altura só há realmente duas estações (S.Gens e Moncorvo) candidatas a baterem máximos absolutos, mas apenas porque superaram os máximos das únicas Normais disponíveis para essas estações (as 31-60). Comparei com outras estações perto e respectiva proporção entre os máximos das diferentes Normais e concluo que *S.Gens* poderá ser a única estação até à data a ter estabelecido um novo máximo absoluto para Novembro, caso seja validada a temperatura registada no dia 7.

A continuação do acompanhamento da evolução da situação presente será feita no tópico da Monitorização do Clima de Portugal.


----------



## camrov8 (9 Nov 2015 às 21:30)

podem esquecer o catastrofismo pelo que podem ver as temperaturas maximas são bastante consistentes


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2015 às 22:01)

camrov8 disse:


> podem esquecer o catastrofismo pelo que podem ver as temperaturas maximas são bastante consistentes



A nossa memória é sempre curta nestas situações. No entanto são valores bastante elevados e a nível geral de todo o território. Contudo não é, nem de longe, uma situação inédita. As séries longas de observações repôem a verdade climática, e ainda faltam aqui nesta análise muitos anos, especialmente para aquelas estações que parecem mais perto de bater recordes, inclusive os trinta primeiros anos do século passado, para se ter uma série de pelo menos cem anos.


----------



## miguel (10 Nov 2015 às 00:07)

Bom apanhado! não sendo valores históricos não estão no entanto longe dos máximos absolutos...outra coisa importante é a durabilidade desses valores bem acima da média e este evento nisso está a ser incrível no meu entender.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (10 Nov 2015 às 09:43)

Muito bom o apanhado das temperaturas! Foi como o @StormRic disse, o pessoal tem memória curta e já não estávamos habituados a estas temperaturas por esta altura do ano.
No entanto, acho que era interessante fazer também um apanhado da durabilidade em dias do evento para mais tarde haver mais uma variável de comparação.


----------



## james (10 Nov 2015 às 10:23)

Não se deve ter como referência apenas mínimos e máximos históricos.  A durabilidade dos fenómenos e importantíssimo também,  uma coisa é  atingir - se elevadas temperaturas durante 4/5 dias e depois cair a pique,  outra é as temperaturas um pouco acima da média prolongarem - se no tempo,  que é o que os modelos indiciam para os próximos 30 dias ( relativamente às máximas) .


----------



## StormyAlentejo (10 Nov 2015 às 15:38)

As temperaturas altas sentem-se um pouco por toda a Europa.


----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2015 às 00:37)

jotajota disse:


> As temperaturas altas sentem-se um pouco por toda a Europa.



Temos que mudar de tópico.


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2015 às 19:12)

Temperaturas máximas extremas recolhidas de várias fontes, á semelhança do que fiz para Novembro:






E já há valores notáveis, próximos dos extremos das Normais 31-60 (Dunas de Mira até já excedeu).


----------



## bandevelugo (27 Out 2020 às 18:12)

Olá boa tarde, alguém me pode dizer onde é que posso obter as publicações do antigo IMG com as normais 1931-1960 e 1941-1970, estações meteorológicas e postos udométricos incluídos, digitalizadas?

Haverá alguma boa alma que as tenha scanerizado e disponibilizado ao público? Não consigo obter essas obras fundamentais no site do IPMA.

Muito obrigado!


----------

